# Cat not peeing - I'm going crazy



## joel72 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm having a terrible and totally mysterious problem with my recently adopted 4-year-old male cat, and I'm hoping someone has advice. But since this problem makes no sense I don't know what anyone can do! I'm going crazy with worry.

First you should know that he had urethrostomy surgery two months ago, right before I adopted him. This is the surgery where they basically remove the penis to create a wider opening. Since then he only eats the Hills wet C/D food. He's indoor only, it's impossible for him to get outside.

Anyway, he hadn't peed in his little box for almost three days. There had been no change in his behavior whatsoever. Still eating vigorously, playing, purring, etc. I hadn't noticed him drinking water, but then I rarely do. I called his vet, and they of course said to bring him in immediately.

They could find nothing wrong, other than him being a little dehydrated and constipated. Did a urine culture and MIC (still waiting for results), and gave him some fluids. Also prescribed constipation medicine. They said he “wasn't blocked,” and sent me on my way with a huge bill.

24 hours later still no pee. Still no change in behavior. Appetite is the same – he’s continues to wake me at 6am meowing for his breakfast. He plays vigorously with his wand toy, and purrs while I’m petting him. I called the vet, who said to wait 24 hours.

Monday night he had a bowel movement, but no pee. Tuesday morning, still no pee. I just left a message with the vet with the update.

I live in a small apartment, and there is no pee smell at all. I've checked EVERYWHERE and can't find anything. I spent two hours last night crawling around and sniffing every crevice and can find no evidence or smell of urine. Nothing in the tub.

This is so hard for me because it's competely irrational. Either he is extremely ill (but has no signs of illness!), or he is peeing somewhere - which a thorough investigation says he's not!

Does anyone have any idea what could possibly be happening?

Thank you for any advice or information.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

8O First, welcome to CatForum. I hope someone here will have an answer for you, we have a few vets and vet-techs who could help guide you, but I have no knowledge at all about how to approach this issue. I'm with you: there *should* be pee *somewhere* ... or you should have a gravely ill and collapsed cat.
I can't help but think he *has* to be peeing *somewhere* ... but WHERE?!? ...and to have no odor...is _very_ strange. 
Can you search with a Woods-Light or a Black-Light? 
Could he be peeing down the tub drain?

Sorry I wasn't much help,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

How worrisome! But if he received fluids at the vet's a couple of days ago, and if his bladder is not distended and about to burst, then he MUST be urinating somewhere in your home. My best guess is that he's using the tub or sink, and it's just going straight down the drain. Or perhaps he's using the back corner of your closet or under your bed or another piece of large furniture. Sooner or later the smell will accumulate to a level you can not miss. As Heidi mentioned, a black light will make urine glow in a dark room, so that should help you locate any urine stains on your floor, walls, or furniture.

Has your vet shown you how to palpate his bladder so that you can tell if he's in trouble at home? If not, you should ask your vet to show you where and how to feel for trouble.

It doesn't sound like your guy's in trouble, from your description of his current behavior. Hopefully you'll figure out where his "output" is going so that you can relax.

Laurie


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

If he was given fluids, his urine will be very dilute and therefore un-smelly.


----------



## joel72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, thanks everyone. I'm having my sister come over tonight to get a second nose opinion, and help me continue the search. I'll try the blacklight too.

It certainly does seem like the only possibility. It's just so weird to find no evidence and no smell, even before they gave him liquids. And this cat is extraordinarily well-behaved, and has never once peed outside of his litterbox before.

If there's any new news, I'll post it here, in case anyone else finds themselves in a similar nightmare.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

The only other thing I could think of (other than whats already been posted) is that he is not producing urine, i.e. complete kidney failure, but if that were the case you would have a very very sick kitty on your hands. I bet he is peeing somewhere. Maybe he's toilet trained himself. LOL!


----------



## joel72 (Jun 8, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, I thought I'd post a progress report. Had my sister over last night, who has five cats of her own and has gone through just about every problem you can have. We spent a lot of time walking around smelling everything (this is getting bizarre), moving furniture, crawling on the floor looking for stains, etc. Still no evidence anywhere and no smell.

She had an idea. She has a cat with a peeing-outside-the-box problem, and was able to mostly solve it by using Cat Attract litter. 

We had nothing to lose, so we went and bought some and put it out in a new litterbox. The cat took a big pee almost immediately. So at least we know he isn't blocked. It remains to be seen whether he will continue using the new litter, and we still don't have an answer to the invisible pee mystery, but at least there is progress.

He did, though, exhibit some unusual behavior this morning. He woke me up at his daily way-too-early time of 5:50am to be fed, and ate his breakfast enthusiastically. But then he he hid under the bed, and was still there two hours later when I left for work. The only other time he's ever hid under the bed is when I've used the vacum cleaner. I'm hoping it's just because he's a little freaked out from the visitor yesterday, and the weird behavior of his owner sniffing and moving everything around.

Anyway, I hope everything goes back to normal now. Thanks so much to everyone for the thoughts and advice.


----------

